# C59 MTBK Different Than Other Colors?



## pharmdbamafan (May 16, 2011)

Why doesn't the Matte Black C59 have "Colnago" with the Italian flag on the bottom side of the down tube? All other color schemes seem to have it.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

My wife would be your nemesis. Pharmdgatorfan. LOL

Sadly, I have no idea why that C59 is missing the Colnago with the Italian flag. Have you seen some in person? Sometimes, a Colnago is missing something here or there since some are hand painted. Doesn't look like there is an Italian flag on the side of the bottom of the EPQ downtube either. Might be right in the middle of the bottom of the downtube, but it is hard to tell.

Does it really matter that much?


----------



## pharmdbamafan (May 16, 2011)

I don't hate the gators at all, at least not at the moment. That may change now that Muschump is there, so ask me again in 6 months.  

With regard to the down tube, I had never really noticed that it didn't have the logos until I received mine. It doesn't REALLY matter, but I was a little disappointed since the red/white and black/silver versions (the others I considered) do have it. I think it just adds a little extra character to the bike. If you have to pay the same price, why not have the same amount of detail? 

In my final decision, I was torn between the red and matte black, and never being able to see any in person made it even more difficult. Now, I really don't know what I will do.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't know if it's still true, but in the past Colnago paint jobs always varied. It's not a cookie cutter operation. All the variations are part of the Colnago charm.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry you are less than thrilled with your C59. Mine has that detail, but has a white frame with green accents. Get out and ride that bike, and you will quickly get over the difference between your frame and the painted frames. It is the best carbon bike I have ridden. It is so nice I have sold my other Colnago frames (EPS & EP) except the C50 and Master X Light.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Jbartmc said:


> Sorry you are less than thrilled with your C59. Mine has that detail, but has a white frame with green accents. Get out and ride that bike, and you will quickly get over the difference between your frame and the painted frames. It is the best carbon bike I have ridden. It is so nice I have sold my other Colnago frames (EPS & EP) except the C50 and Master X Light.


Exactly. When I first hot my Cristallo, I wasn't very happy with the "red" which was more like organish red. After putting it together and riding it, and it now being almost 5 years later, I don't even think about the color anymore and actually like the color.

With that said, if the OP is disappointed with the color scheme and he can return the frame and get the red one with minimal extra expense, then I would go that route. Might end up getting the red frame and find that it too lacks the additional detail.


----------



## pharmdbamafan (May 16, 2011)

My plan is to build it up and ride it. I have no other option unless I want to wait 5 months for another one. 

The lack of logo/flag isn't a complete deal breaker, but it was a little disappointing. Hopefully the ride will make up for it.


----------

